# Breeding Stage!



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi...I got 6 RBP's and they are now about 5-6 inches ..whether its a ideal breeding stage.At wat size they will breed.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

they will absolutely breed at that size. piranha generally can start breeding around a round about size of 4-5 inches when they enter adult life. of course id still consider that sub adult size, but like most fish they mature to breeding level quite quickly.
sorry for the late response.


----------



## Colty (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks mate


----------

